# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Προγραματάκι για λυχνίες.

## moutoulos

Βρήκα αυτό το προγραματάκι στο οποίο, οταν πας  search>find βάζεις την λυχνία που θές , και σου εμφανίζει 
πληροφορίες  γι'αυτή (ποδαράκια) καθώς και απο που μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το datasheets της λυχνίας.  

Το προγραματάκι είναι 1,5ΜΒ.  Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Νομίζω έχει και "αντιστοιχίες".Το κατεβάζεται απο *εδω*,
ή και απο το site μας *εδώ*.

----------

billisj (05-01-15), 

ezizu (06-01-15), 

GiwrgosTH (08-09-14), 

HLIAS747 (25-03-13), 

SeAfasia (05-01-15)

----------


## stendor

πολύ καλό!!

----------


## panos75

ευχαριστούμε πολυ φιλε από πάτρα

----------


## kotsos___

home5d5.co.kr/file/52/tdslpe_install(1).exe

----------


## Costis Ni

Υπάρχει και αυτό, χωρίς εγκατάσταση

http://www.trioda.com/tools/triode.html

----------


## betacord85

εχει κανεις κανα λινκ για free download το tube cad?

----------


## Costis Ni

Πιστεψε με το online είναι καλυτερο για απλή περίπτωση κοινής καθόδου. Ασε που το tubecad τρέχει μόνο σε ΧΡ....

----------


## moutoulos

Έγινε ενημέρωση (σήμερα) των "ενεργών Link", του αρχικού πόστ μου.

----------

ezizu (06-01-15)

----------

